# palinaknackpo



## lestat25 (7 Mai 2010)

heyho,
habe gerade mtv home gesehen, wo palina
typische männerdinge veranstaltet... 
man sieht dort ihen knackpo*sabber*....
kann das jemand posten????


----------

